# Chicago Irving Park Transfer



## MrFSS (May 27, 2009)

Anyone know what is involved from transferring from *Metra* to the *Blue Line* at Irving Park? Both systems have a station stop called Irving Park but I can't find any info on what one has to do to get from one to the other. Walkable?

Thanks!!


----------



## AlanB (May 27, 2009)

The Blue Line at that point is in the center of I-90 & I-94. You'd exit the station onto West Irving Park and turn left to walk under the east/inbound lanes of the highway. Running right alongside the highway is an entrance ramp for the highway. You cross that and you're at the METRA station.

You can see the METRA station in the lower left hand corner of this Sat photo, and the Blue Line station is in the upper right hand corner.

I'll leave it up to you to decide if you want to walk it.


----------



## apbIowa (May 27, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Anyone know what is involved from transferring from *Metra* to the *Blue Line* at Irving Park? Both systems have a station stop called Irving Park but I can't find any info on what one has to do to get from one to the other. Walkable?
> Thanks!!


There is a tunnel from the CTA Jefferson Park station (one level above the CTA-Blue platform) to the local buses to the south. Off this tunnel are stairways going up to the Metra-UP/NW line platforms which are one level above the tunnel. Be sure to check which steps will go to the Metra platform you are intersted in as the UP/NW line is "English" or left-handed directions (the tracks are reversed from what you may be expecting). The route between CTA and Metra is very walkable.

Edit:

My bad. I was thinking of the Jefferson Park station. Please ignore...


----------



## MrFSS (May 31, 2009)

apbIowa said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what is involved from transferring from *Metra* to the *Blue Line* at Irving Park? Both systems have a station stop called Irving Park but I can't find any info on what one has to do to get from one to the other. Walkable?
> ...


I had occasion to use the Jefferson Park transfer today. It was very easy and saved me some real headaches. I was able to avoid the bus bridge on the Blue Line run from O'Hare to downtown. I had a heavy suitcase and computer and didn't want to have to go up and down the stairs as I had to the day before, not knowing about the bus situation.

So - your information paid off big time.

Thanks!!!


----------

